# AMS Rolling Stock Ride Height



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

When I compare photogtaphs of protype D&RG trains with my Accucraft locos and AMS wagons the models do not seem to be so dwarfed in size by the loco as in the photos. Do the AMS wagons ride too high? If so has anybody modified them, it looks as though the bolsters on the bogies cold be milled to achieve 1/16 to 1/8inch reduction in ride height. 

thanks

Tim


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The passenger cars do and yes, they _can _be lowered. There was a thread on this last year. Check the archives as well.


----------

